# Hoover High pics



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Ramps at...Twin Bridges, Sunbury Bridge, Red Bank....Tue.5/19


----------



## Proghorn1 (May 2, 2016)

Oh boy. Thanks.


----------



## Proghorn1 (May 2, 2016)

Proghorn1 said:


> Oh boy. Thanks.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks to be slightly above summer pool.


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

All that water isn’t going to help the crappie bite


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Going to need a dingy to launch, I took this week off to fish bad choice!!!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep, three feet above the top of the spillway. Take a look downstream. The amazing thing is Alum is fine. Then again that's run by Army corps as a flood control lake. Hoover on the other hand...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

RiparianRanger said:


> Yep, three feet above the top of the spillway. Take a look downstream. The amazing thing is Alum is fine. Then again that's run by Army corps as a flood control lake. Hoover on the other hand...


Alum is up 3 1/2’ and rising. But luckily it’s mainly fed by a small creek. Deleware is a completely different story, 8’ and rising.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Alum is up 3 1/2’ and rising. But luckily it’s mainly fed by a small creek. Deleware is a completely different story, 8’ and rising.


 referring to the flooding downstream. There’s 5000 CFM gushing over the dam at Hoover vs less than 200 at Alum. Hoover is 3’+ over spillway crest while Alum is At present 2’ below its crest. Two similar reservoirs a mile or so apart, managed very differently by their respective jurisdictions


----------



## MarbleEYEs (Nov 22, 2006)

Managed differently, yes, but the tributary reach for Hoover is notably larger and of different properties as well. ~190 sq miles vs ~122 sq miles at Alum, which makes a big difference during larger events. Also have significantly more hardscape drainage from Sunbury, Galena, and Westerville rushing into Hoover compared to mostly farm fields and newly developed land going into Alum, which would meet newer County detention requirements.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow - That is not looking good for the next couple days. Thanks for the Report


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Is the water getting back down any yet?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

catfish_1999 said:


> Is the water getting back down any yet?


It has receded some from the highs earlier this week but is still about a 1' above full pool, or similar to the level on 5/19


----------



## Truncilla (Jul 25, 2017)

Here's what Ruffner Park in Galena looked like on Tuesday morning


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

Made it to Hoover with the family today. I was not expecting much considering the flash floods we had earlier this week, but I had the day off so we decided to give it a shot. 

Focused on blue cats because we figured they wouldn't mind the mud too much. Started out fairly slow with a smaller blue caught by my dad, maybe 18" and a few missed hits that got away. I'm not very good with circle hooks I guess. Then we hit an hour window with 4 fish caught between us. Biggest was 12.6Lbs. 

We found fish on the shallow side of main lake drop offs. They were moving up into shallow flat areas leading into coves. Drifting cut bluegills.

Two biggest...


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Nice blue cats. As long as its managed right and anglers harvest responsibly there is going to be some giants coming out of Hoover in the years to come.


----------



## Proghorn1 (May 2, 2016)

Does anyone have an update as to condition of water? Thank you.


----------



## CajoDaddy (Apr 16, 2013)

Proghorn1 said:


> Does anyone have an update as to condition of water? Thank you.


Chocolate milk in the southern half.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Was out today dirty.


----------



## Proghorn1 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks fellas


----------



## clarkdickens (Mar 14, 2020)

I recently found the new USGS site for Hoover water levels....

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/monitoring-location/03228400/#parameterCode=62614&period=P30D

Looks like it's coming back down. Maybe someone else can weigh in on the temp and clarity.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

That big spike is due to the number of kayaks launching.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bassin mickey said:


> That big spike is due to the number of kayaks launching.


And sail boats.


----------



## Proghorn1 (May 2, 2016)

Anyone have eyes on Hoover today?


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

Pretty muddy still.Mids 60s surface temp.Lots of marks 15-20 feet.Caught a couple blues.


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

Went back today crappies,Saugeyes,white bass,blue cats were all active.Shad shape cranks in White Shad colors worked well for us.


----------



## Proghorn1 (May 2, 2016)

I was out there as well. Did really Well on saugeyes and culled a really nice limit of 17-21 throwing Joshys on some points A few trolling, but didn’t try white. Targeted crappie in am but only got 4 nice ones. Just cleaned all fish and 3 females had eggs. Caught crappies in 8 FOW


----------



## Proghorn1 (May 2, 2016)

I appreciate the tips. Haven’t fished Hoover in 20 years, because I had a place at Indian, but sold it. Now tying to figure Hoover out.


----------

